# Silver Kings Season 4



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great show!! I liked Fordyce on the show but there is no better replacement than Jared Raskob. Dude is an animal down there!!


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

How long is the delay till the episodes are on their YouTube channel?


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

I've got the Lightning game on my Fox sun.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

The popcorn is ready...


----------



## squeezer1 (Nov 22, 2012)

It airs on the Discovery Channel.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

My discovery channel is showing myth busters from 7-9pm and FoxSports has NHL. Can anyone tell me the channel/time for "spectrum" (bright house) in central Florida?


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

squeezer1 said:


> It airs on the Discovery Channe


I come up short on that one also. I'll catch up sometime.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Episode 1 is on the Silver Kings website under "Watch" if you wanted that.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I just found it, it was on at 8:30*AM* on Discovery Ch. each Saturday morning. Can prob find today's episode on demand in a day or two...


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

bonehead said:


> Episode 1 is on the Silver Kings website under "Watch" if you wanted that.


Yes! Thanks!


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

and no commercials if you watch it on their website


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

There’s also the waypointtv app for your cell, they have quite a few different shows for your binge pleasure


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Where I am it is on Fox Sports on Sunday night


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That was great. They made it look easy. I like Andy Mill just a little better in " Chasing Silver "


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone know where Jarod Raskob got that nose cover, or what it's called? Looks like it would cover your nose from the sun while also redirecting warm air so your glasses don't fog up under the buff. Can't tell if it attached to the frame of the sunglasses. I'm interested for sun protection.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

@el9surf 

http://nozkon.com

https://bekogear.com/nose-guards


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

WillW said:


> @el9surf
> 
> http://nozkon.com
> 
> https://bekogear.com/nose-guards


Careful you don't go cross-eyed like Navin R. Johnson's "Opti-Grab" did to people back in the 70's.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

And that's all I need!


----------



## afernandez (Aug 28, 2013)

Shadowcast said:


> Great show!! I liked Fordyce on the show but there is no better replacement than Jared Raskob. Dude is an animal down there!!


I've fished with Jared on a couple trips and highly recommend him. All around fun guy to fish with. You can tell he has put A LOT of time on the water everywhere between the glades and lower keys.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's the trailer...

http://www.silverkingstv.com/#season-4


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Anyone know where Jarod Raskob got that nose cover, or what it's called? Looks like it would cover your nose from the sun while also redirecting warm air so your glasses don't fog up under the buff. Can't tell if it attached to the frame of the sunglasses. I'm interested for sun protection.


After looking at it carefully from the link that WillW provided, you could just make one yourself from craft sheet foam that you normally use for a gurgler or crease fly. Then add some velcro as they do, use a belt hole punch to poke some holes in it for venting and Walla! You have about 25 cents invested in it and I'm sure you have that stuff lying around your fly tying bench somewhere. 

Look, they even provide the method on how to measure it up!








How convenient! LOL. I wonder if nose lenght is an indication of perceived status (i.e. stuck up). Lol

In my opinion, they look goofy, but I know what you are talking about with it fogging up your glasses. However, I have one that breathes well but is somewhat loose on both ends and is not tight around my nose and glasses. It's seems to be just enough to let my breath escape just outside my glasses, instead of inside of them. Maybe I'll start stretching the ends of my buffs to see if it works with all of them. Then maybe I'll start buying them in bulk wholesale and then stretch them and resale them under my own brand for like $10-15 more than retail for a normal one. Then I'll have a shop full of people stretching buffs and get rich and retire finally!


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Backwater said:


> After looking at it carefully from the link that WillW provided, you could just make one yourself from craft sheet foam that you normally use for a gurgler or crease fly. Then add some velcro as they do, use a belt hole punch to poke some holes in it for venting and Walla! You have about 25 cents invested in it and I'm sure you have that stuff lying around your fly tying bench somewhere.
> 
> Look, they even provide the method on how to measure it up!
> 
> ...


if you guys are concerned with fogging your shades while your buff is over your nose, you can always poke some holes in the buff around your mouth to allow the air to escape more freely...or buy one with preexisting holes, SWC and Simms make em


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

The show is cool for a televised mass market show, but I really wish they would not show the exact same fish multiple times. You could have watched the first 5-10 mins of the show and then turned it off since they just showed the same two fish over and over,and over. Glad its only a 30 minute show, I couldn't take that for an hour.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

321nole said:


> if you guys are concerned with fogging your shades while your buff is over your nose, you can always poke some holes in the buff around your mouth to allow the air to escape more freely...or buy one with preexisting holes, SWC and Simms make em


My intended use was for sun protection, side benefit of potentially redirecting warm air away from lenses. All the buffs I have seen that have vent holes have the mesh over the mouth and nose area well. I know I will get sunburnt through those holes, they aren't small.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

321nole said:


> if you guys are concerned with fogging your shades while your buff is over your nose, you can always poke some holes in the buff around your mouth to allow the air to escape more freely...or buy one with preexisting holes, SWC and Simms make em


That's it!!! A large breathing hole. Then you can also stick your tongue out at the fish if you want to!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

321nole said:


> or buy one with preexisting holes


Can't do it...those buffs with pre-existing holes look like they should come bundled with a ball gag.

I'll just slather on some of that zinc stuff and pose as a lifeguard standing on the platform...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> The show is cool for a televised mass market show, but I really wish they would not show the exact same fish multiple times.


True...but all the fishing shows do it in many episodes. For all we know it took them 8-12 hours of shooting to get those two fish...or longer.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

crboggs said:


> Can't do it...those buffs with pre-existing holes look like they should come bundled with a ball gag.
> 
> I'll just slather on some of that zinc stuff and pose as a lifeguard standing on the platform...


just had to explain to a coworker why I was laughing so hard after reading that haha


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

bonehead said:


> Episode 1 is on the Silver Kings website under "Watch" if you wanted that.


Go to waypointtv.com or download the app. First 3 seasons are there plus a ton of other great fishing shows. I highly recommend the Black Fly Eyes Alphonse and Astove episodes


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The best fish finders may take a week to get a few tarpon jumps on film. Just look at Gold Cup tarpon tournament results.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

The real problem about shooting any film down there where the fishing is really good is it still looks like a bomb blew up in the Keys with debris everywhere and in the water. It's not pretty to look at on film. However, they need the business down there to help things and people get back on their feet.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> However, they need the business down there to help things and people get back on their feet.


Yeah...but then you have shows like Saltwater Experience who keep telling everyone to come down there. But Hawk's Cay, which they shoot out of and advertise, is closed until April 2018 as of the last time I spoke to them. So they need to work on their messaging a bit...

There's no shortage of people who want to go down there and fish...


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Backwater said:


> The real problem about shooting any film down there where the fishing is really good is it still looks like a bomb blew up in the Keys with debris everywhere and in the water. It's not pretty to look at on film. However, they need the business down there to help things and people get back on their feet.


This season was surely filmed pre Irma. Can't see how that'd be an issue


----------



## Yamadog (Oct 19, 2015)

I thought the first few seasons were better, too commercialized, edited now. Now its a little tarpon fishing, mostly bsing on the boat and footage of fake laughing while drinking deep eddys before we cut to a ten minute commercial. All said still better than 99% of other stuff on tv!


----------

